# How much Nature's Miracle to put in the carpet shampooer???



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I want to shampoo my carpets with Nature's Miracle stain and odor remover, but I'm not sure how much to use. I've got a whole gallon and want it to be worth my while. For those that do this, how much do you put in?

Thanks!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We've had bad luck adding Bac Out (similar product) to our shampooer. It pretty much killed all the bubbles and the shampoo didn't work at all. You are probably better off mixing the right concentration in a spray bottle and pretreating instead of adding it directly to your shampooer. I'm not sure what you're using, but if it's one of those rentals you're probably not allowed to add anything other than their products into it. FWIW, we have a Kirby and got no bubbles whatsoever. Soemthing about the enzymes just killed the bubbles. Now we spray the floor directly & get good results.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I add as much as I would soap (use the cup that came with the machine to measure, it's probably one cup). But that's ALL I use (I don't add it WITH the detergent). I add the NM to the hot water and go. I LOVE NM, it is the BEST!


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Great! Thanks.

...and it seems pretty effective at that concentration?

I don't have a spot, just general old funky carpet smell at my new rental.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

If you start mixing that with soaps you could kill the enzymes.

I would use straight nature's miracle.

Or check out their website to see if they make a product specifically for carpet cleaners.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, I don't plan to mix it with soap. They do make a carpet shampoo, but I have a full gallon that I'd rather use. I'm actually going to be borrowing a friend's carpet steamer instead of renting a shampooer now.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I would use the shampooer with just water, or water and vinegar. And then spray the carpet with straight Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Nicole915 (Apr 1, 2009)

I used NM to clean the carpets in my home right after I bought it, and was a little dissapointed. I had used it with awesome results at full strength, but it didn't seem to pack the same punch in the carpet shampoo machine. Hopefully you'll have better results, please post an update if what you do works well.

My mother-in-law uses color safe bleach on her rental property carpets, and swears by it, but I know you already have the NM in hand. Good luck!! And congrats on the new place =)


----------

